# Quantum Throttle



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I got this reel as part of a bundle deal and have no use for it. $20 and will meet within reason of Marion. Would also consider trading for a spinning reel or left handed baitcasting reel.
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Bump with lower price.


----------

